# Problema dipendenze

## Massimog

Ciao a tutti... è 2 ore che ci sbatto la testa ma non riesco a risolvere questi confliti 

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] net-im/skype-4.3.0.37  USE="pulseaudio -pax_kernel (-selinux)" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5-r2:4] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102  USE="-qt5 {-test}" 

[blocks b      ]    <dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U ~]     dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions gstreamer jit (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 235961 KiB

[blocks b      ] >=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.26-r1[abi_x86_32(-)] (">=media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.26-r1[abi_x86_32(-)]" is blocking app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20140508-r3)

[uninstall     ]  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20140508-r3  USE="development" ABI_X86="-32" 

[nomerge       ] app-office/libreoffice-4.3.5.2  USE="bluetooth branding cups dbus eds gnome gstreamer gtk opengl (-aqua) (-coinmp) -collada -debug (-firebird) -gltf -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde -mysql -odk -postgres -telepathy {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27:2  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-libs/pango-1.36.8  USE="X introspection -debug" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-libs/cairo-1.12.18-r1  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug (-directfb) (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) (-openvg) (-qt4) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1  USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl udev vdpau xvmc -bindist -debug -gles1 -gles2* -opencl -openmax -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -wayland -xa" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]      sys-devel/llvm-3.5.0:0/3.5  USE="libffi ncurses static-analyzer xml -clang -debug -doc -gold -libedit -multitarget -ocaml -python {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" VIDEO_CARDS="-radeon" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/calibre-1.20  USE="udisks" 

[nomerge       ]  app-text/poppler-0.26.5:0/46  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png qt4 tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-qt5)" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4 [4.8.5-r4:4] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~]    dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]     dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres (-firebird%)" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]      dev-db/sqlite-3.8.7.4:3  USE="readline -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/simple-scan-3.14.2 

[nomerge       ]  x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc2  USE="perl -doc" 

[nomerge       ]   www-client/links-2.8-r1:2  USE="X bzip2 gpm ipv6 jpeg ssl tiff unicode zlib -directfb -fbcon -livecd -lzma (-suid) (-svga)" 

[ebuild   R    ]    sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2  USE="(-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sci-mathematics/maxima-5.34.1  USE="X nls unicode -clisp (-clozurecl) (-cmucl) -ecls -emacs (-gcl) -latex -sbcl -tk -xemacs" LINGUAS="-es -pt -pt_BR" 

[nomerge       ]  app-misc/rlwrap-0.42  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild   R    ]   sys-libs/readline-6.2_p5-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3:5  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs -tinfo -trace" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-3.14.0:2.0  USE="bluetooth cdr classic cups extras -accessibility" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]   app-i18n/ibus-1.5.5  USE="X gtk gtk3 introspection nls python -deprecated -gconf {-test} -vala -wayland" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]    x11-libs/pango-1.36.8  USE="X introspection -debug" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]     media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.35:0/0.9.18  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-im/pidgin-2.10.10  USE="dbus eds gstreamer gtk ncurses networkmanager nls spell xscreensaver (-aqua) -debug -doc -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -idn -meanwhile -mxit -perl -prediction -python -sasl -silc -tcl -tk -zephyr -zeroconf" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" 

[ebuild   R    ]  net-libs/farstream-0.1.2-r2:0.1  USE="introspection -python {-test} -upnp (-msn%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r2:0.10  USE="introspection nls orc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36-r2:0.10  USE="introspection nls orc {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.2:2  USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -examples -icu -lzma -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1  USE="glamor ipv6 kdrive nptl suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1  USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl udev vdpau xvmc -bindist -debug -gles1 -gles2* -opencl -openmax -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -wayland -xa" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-libs/libvdpau-0.9  USE="dri -doc {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-3.14.0:2.0  USE="bluetooth cdr classic cups extras -accessibility" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3.14.3  USE="-examples" 

[nomerge       ]   app-admin/eselect-gnome-shell-extensions-20120911 

[nomerge       ]    gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]     net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.0  USE="bluetooth dhclient introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp systemd wext wifi -connection-sharing (-consolekit) -dhcpcd -gnutls -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd {-test} -vala -zeroconf" 

[nomerge       ]      net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.8-r2  USE="X" 

[nomerge       ]       dev-lang/tk-8.5.17  USE="truetype (-aqua) -debug {-test} -threads -xscreensaver" 

[ebuild   R    ]        x11-libs/libXft-2.3.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sci-electronics/kicad-20130518  USE="-debug" LINGUAS="it -de -en -es -fr -hu -ja -pl -pt -ru -zh_CN" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/wxpython-2.8.12.1-r2:2.8  USE="cairo opengl -doc -examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27:2  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.8:2  USE="X introspection jpeg tiff -debug -jpeg2k {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/calibre-1.20  USE="udisks" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1  USE="X dbus declarative help opengl sql svg webkit -debug -designer -doc -examples -kde -multimedia -phonon -script -scripttools -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions gstreamer jit (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~]    dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4 [4.8.5-r4:4] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     x11-libs/libXi-1.7.4  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]      x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]      x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]       x11-libs/libxcb-1.11-r1:0/1.11  USE="xkb -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test%}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]        x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.11  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 python3_4*" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/calibre-1.20  USE="udisks" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102  USE="-qt5 {-test}" 

[blocks b      ]    <dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[ebuild     U ~]     dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-3.14.0:2.0  USE="bluetooth cdr classic cups extras -accessibility" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.14.0-r1:3.0  USE="games shotwell tracker" 

[nomerge       ]   mail-client/evolution-3.12.11:2.0  USE="bogofilter crypt ldap spell ssl weather -highlight -map -spamassassin" 

[nomerge       ]    net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.8:3/25  USE="X egl geoloc gstreamer introspection jit libsecret opengl spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -debug -gles2 {-test} -wayland" 

[nomerge       ]     x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27:2  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]      net-print/cups-2.0.1-r1  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl systemd threads usb -debug -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="-es" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]       sys-apps/dbus-1.8.16  USE="X systemd -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.0.0  USE="bluetooth introspection -modemmanager" 

[nomerge       ]  virtual/notification-daemon-0  USE="gnome" 

[nomerge       ]   gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]    media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1  USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl udev vdpau xvmc -bindist -debug -gles1 -gles2* -opencl -openmax -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -wayland -xa" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 

[ebuild   R    ]     virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1  USE="systemd (-static-libs)" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]      sys-apps/systemd-216-r3:0/2  USE="acl firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam policykit seccomp (-apparmor) -audit -cryptsetup -curl -doc -elfutils -gcrypt -http -idn (-kdbus) -lz4 -lzma -python -qrcode (-selinux) (-ssl) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] mail-client/evolution-3.12.11:2.0  USE="bogofilter crypt ldap spell ssl weather -highlight -map -spamassassin" 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   sys-apps/util-linux-2.25.2-r2  USE="cramfs ncurses nls pam suid systemd udev unicode -caps -fdformat -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs {-test} -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.14.0:3.0  USE="bluetooth cdr cups" 

[nomerge       ]  net-im/empathy-3.12.7  USE="geoloc gnome gnome-online-accounts map spell v4l -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ]   net-libs/farstream-0.2.7:0.2/5  USE="introspection {-test} -upnp (-msn%)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-util/ninja-ide-2.3  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1  USE="X dbus declarative help opengl sql svg webkit -debug -designer -doc -examples -kde -multimedia -phonon -script -scripttools -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4  USE="accessibility exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -pch -webkit" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]   dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.5-r2:4  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -compat -debug -doc -pch" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/shotwell-0.20.1-r1  LINGUAS="it -af -ar -as -ast -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ky -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW" 

[nomerge       ]  net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.4.8:3/25  USE="X egl geoloc gstreamer introspection jit libsecret opengl spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -debug -gles2 {-test} -wayland" 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.35:0/0.9.18  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]    media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.4-r1  USE="-perl {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4  USE="accessibility exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -pch -webkit" 

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -egl -pch" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]  dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] mail-client/evolution-3.12.11:2.0  USE="bogofilter crypt ldap spell ssl weather -highlight -map -spamassassin" 

[ebuild     U  ]  dev-libs/nss-3.17.4 [3.17.3] USE="cacert nss-pem -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 6763 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-util/eric-5.5.2:5  LINGUAS="it -cs -de -en -es -fr -pt -ru -tr -zh_CN" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.8.4  USE="-debug" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1  USE="X dbus declarative help opengl sql svg webkit -debug -designer -doc -examples -kde -multimedia -phonon -script -scripttools -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild  N     ]    dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1  USE="glamor ipv6 kdrive nptl suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/pixman-0.32.6  USE="(-altivec) (-iwmmxt) (-loongson2f) (-neon) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmxext sse2 -ssse3" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] mail-client/evolution-3.12.11:2.0  USE="bogofilter crypt ldap spell ssl weather -highlight -map -spamassassin" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-libs/atk-2.14.0  USE="introspection nls {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-im/skype-4.3.0.37  USE="pulseaudio -pax_kernel (-selinux)" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions gstreamer jit (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~]   dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] net-im/skype-4.3.0.37  USE="pulseaudio -pax_kernel (-selinux)" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4 [4.8.5-r4:4] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[ebuild     U ~]   dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions iconv jit (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-util/eric-5.5.2:5  LINGUAS="it -cs -de -en -es -fr -pt -ru -tr -zh_CN" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1  USE="X dbus declarative help opengl sql svg webkit -debug -designer -doc -examples -kde -multimedia -phonon -script -scripttools -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]    dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5-r2:4] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N    ~]     dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~]      dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5-r2:4] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.14.0-r1:3.0  USE="games shotwell tracker" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.14.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]   gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]    gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-3.14.2  USE="colord cups networkmanager policykit short-touchpad-timeout udev -debug (-openrc-force) -smartcard {-test} -wayland" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[nomerge       ]     net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.0  USE="bluetooth dhclient introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp systemd wext wifi -connection-sharing (-consolekit) -dhcpcd -gnutls -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd {-test} -vala -zeroconf" 

[ebuild     U  ]      net-misc/dhcp-4.3.1-r2 [4.2.5_p1-r2] USE="client ipv6 ldap server ssl (-selinux) -vim-syntax" 8771 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1  USE="glamor ipv6 kdrive nptl suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/presentproto-1.0  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-core-apps-3.14.0:3.0  USE="bluetooth cdr cups" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-terms/gnome-terminal-3.14.2-r2  USE="gnome-shell nautilus -debug" 

[nomerge       ]   gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]    gnome-base/gnome-control-center-3.14.2-r1:2  USE="bluetooth colord cups gnome-online-accounts i18n -debug -kerberos -v4l" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom" 

[nomerge       ]     gnome-base/libgnomekbd-3.6.0  USE="introspection {-test}" 

[nomerge       ]      x11-libs/libxklavier-5.2.1  USE="introspection -doc" 

[nomerge       ]       x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]        x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1  USE="glamor ipv6 kdrive nptl suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.59  USE="-libkms -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-exynos) (-freedreno) -intel -nouveau (-omap) -radeon (-tegra) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.14.0-r1:3.0  USE="games shotwell tracker" 

[nomerge       ]  net-misc/vinagre-3.14.3  USE="ssh telepathy -avahi -rdp -spice" 

[nomerge       ]   net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.4  USE="gtk3 introspection pulseaudio -examples -python -sasl -vala" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild   R    ]    net-libs/gnutls-3.3.10-r2  USE="crywrap cxx nls zlib -dane -doc -examples -guile -pkcs11 -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="it -cs -de -en -fi -fr -ms -nl -pl -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-extra/gnome-shell-extensions-3.14.3  USE="-examples" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/cogl-1.18.2-r1:1.0/20  USE="gles2 introspection kms opengl pango -debug -examples (-gstreamer) {-test} -wayland" 

[nomerge       ]    virtual/opengl-7.0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]     media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1  USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm llvm nptl udev vdpau xvmc -bindist -debug -gles1 -gles2* -opencl -openmax -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -wayland -xa" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 

[ebuild   R    ]      x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1  USE="glamor ipv6 kdrive nptl suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] mail-client/evolution-3.12.11:2.0  USE="bogofilter crypt ldap spell ssl weather -highlight -map -spamassassin" 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-libs/libICE-1.0.9  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1  USE="glamor ipv6 kdrive nptl suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild   R    ]  x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-crypt/truecrypt-7.1a  USE="X asm" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/wxGTK-2.8.12.1-r1:2.8  USE="X gnome gstreamer opengl sdl tiff (-aqua) -debug -doc -odbc -pch" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.27:2  USE="cups introspection (-aqua) -debug -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]    media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r2:1.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     media-libs/freetype-2.5.5:2  USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 png -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -harfbuzz -infinality -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-proto/xproto-7.0.27  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]      dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r1  USE="-hardened -internal-glib" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]       dev-libs/glib-2.42.2:2  USE="dbus (mime) -debug (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap {-test} -utils -xattr" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]  app-admin/sudo-1.8.12 [1.8.11_p1] USE="ldap nls pam sendmail -offensive (-selinux) -skey" 2435 KiB

[nomerge       ] mail-client/evolution-3.12.11:2.0  USE="bogofilter crypt ldap spell ssl weather -highlight -map -spamassassin" 

[nomerge       ]  app-crypt/gcr-3.14.0:0/1  USE="gtk introspection vala -debug {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ]   dev-libs/libtasn1-4.2:0/6  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4-r1:0/11  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.13  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.0-r2:1.0  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvd ffmpeg flac mp3 mpeg ogg pulseaudio vorbis x264 -dv -dvb -http -jack -lame -libass -libvisual -mms -opus -oss -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd -vpx -wavpack" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.4.5:1.0  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.4.5:1.0  USE="nls orc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]    dev-lang/orc-0.4.23  USE="-examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.16.4:0/1.16.1  USE="glamor ipv6 kdrive nptl suid systemd udev xorg -dmx -doc -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -wayland -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1l-r1  USE="tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-3.14.0:2.0  USE="bluetooth cdr classic cups extras -accessibility" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gdm-3.14.1-r1  USE="branding introspection ipv6 systemd tcpd -accessibility -audit -debug -fprint -plymouth (-selinux) -smartcard {-test} -wayland -xinerama" 

[nomerge       ]   gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]    media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r7  USE="X alsa alsa-plugin asyncns bluetooth caps dbus gdbm glib gnome gtk ipv6 orc ssl systemd tcpd udev webrtc-aec -doc -equalizer -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-neon) (-oss) -qt4 -realtime (-system-wide) {-test} -xen -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]     media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1  USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]      media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.28  USE="-alisp -debug -doc -python" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5:4] USE="exceptions gstreamer jit (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]  dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4 [4.8.5-r2:4] USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4 [4.8.5-r4:4] USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace -xinerama" ABI_X86="32%* (64%*) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]    media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1:0/2  USE="lcms -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     media-libs/lcms-2.6-r1:2  USE="jpeg threads tiff zlib -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]      media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r6  USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig -lzma -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]       virtual/jpeg-0-r2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]        media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.1  USE="-java -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]  gnome-base/gdm-3.14.1-r1  USE="branding introspection ipv6 systemd tcpd -accessibility -audit -debug -fprint -plymouth (-selinux) -smartcard {-test} -wayland -xinerama" 

[nomerge       ]   sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.40  USE="introspection systemd -doc (-selinux)" 

[nomerge       ]    sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r2  USE="gtk introspection nls pam systemd -examples -jit -kde (-selinux)" 

[nomerge       ]     dev-lang/spidermonkey-17.0.0-r3:17  USE="-debug -jit -minimal -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ]      dev-libs/nspr-4.10.8 [4.10.7-r1] USE="-debug" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 1105 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.14.0-r1:3.0  USE="games shotwell tracker" 

[nomerge       ]  media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.14.1 

[nomerge       ]   media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.35:0/0.9.18  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]    dev-libs/icu-54.1-r1:0/54a  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-office/libreoffice-4.3.5.2  USE="bluetooth branding cups dbus eds gnome gstreamer gtk opengl (-aqua) (-coinmp) -collada -debug (-firebird) -gltf -gtk3 -java -jemalloc -kde -mysql -odk -postgres -telepathy {-test} -vlc" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="-nlpsolver -scripting-beanshell -scripting-javascript -wiki-publisher" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_3 -python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_4" 

[ebuild   R    ]  media-libs/libpng-1.6.16:0/16  USE="apng (-neon) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1  USE="minizip -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ]    sys-devel/libtool-2.4.6:2 [2.4.4:2] USE="-vanilla" 951 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4  USE="X" 

[ebuild   R    ]  app-arch/cabextract-1.4  USE="-extras% (-extra-tools%)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.12-r1 [2.11] USE="(-selinux)" 54 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20150206 [20140902] USE="-savedconfig" 25227 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N    ~]  dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102  USE="-qt5 {-test}" 31 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-17.0.0-r3:17  USE="-debug -jit -minimal -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild     U  ]  app-arch/zip-3.0-r3 [3.0-r1] USE="bzip2 crypt unicode -natspec" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-libs/cairo-1.12.18-r1  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug (-directfb) (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) (-openvg) (-qt4) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-libs/lzo-2.08:2  USE="-examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] mail-client/evolution-3.12.11:2.0  USE="bogofilter crypt ldap spell ssl weather -highlight -map -spamassassin" 

[nomerge       ]  net-libs/libsoup-2.48.1:2.4  USE="introspection ssl -debug -samba {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]   net-libs/glib-networking-2.42.1  USE="gnome libproxy ssl -smartcard {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[nomerge       ]    net-libs/gnutls-3.3.10-r2  USE="crywrap cxx nls zlib -dane -doc -examples -guile -pkcs11 -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" LINGUAS="it -cs -de -en -fi -fr -ms -nl -pl -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN" 

[ebuild   R    ]     dev-libs/nettle-2.7.1-r1:0/4  USE="gmp -doc (-neon) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-17.0.0-r3:17  USE="-debug -jit -minimal -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild   R    ]  virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1  USE="-debug -pax_kernel -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/shotwell-0.20.1-r1  LINGUAS="it -af -ar -as -ast -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hu -ia -id -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ky -lt -lv -mk -ml -mr -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/libgphoto2-2.5.7:0/6  USE="exif jpeg nls -doc -examples -gd -serial -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CAMERAS="ptp2 -adc65 -agfa_cl20 -aox -ax203 -barbie -canon -casio_qv -clicksmart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimagev -dimera3500 -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmart300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -jl2005a -jl2005c -kodak_dc120 -kodak_dc210 -kodak_dc240 -kodak_dc3200 -kodak_ez200 -konica -konica_qm150 -largan -lg_gsm -mars -mustek -panasonic_coolshot -panasonic_dc1000 -panasonic_dc1580 -panasonic_l859 -pccam300 -pccam600 -pentax -polaroid_pdc320 -polaroid_pdc640 -polaroid_pdc700 -ricoh -ricoh_g3 -samsung -sierra -sipix_blink2 -sipix_web2 -smal -sonix -sony_dscf1 -sony_dscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -st2205 -stv0674 -stv0680 -sx330z -topfield -toshiba_pdrm11 -tp6801" 

[ebuild     U  ]   dev-libs/libltdl-2.4.6 [2.4.4] USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3:4.8  USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp sanitize (-altivec) (-awt) -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 

[ebuild   R    ]  dev-libs/gmp-5.1.3-r1  USE="cxx -doc -pgo -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  virtual/libiconv-0-r2  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.14.3  USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[nomerge       ]  sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r2  USE="gtk introspection nls pam systemd -examples -jit -kde (-selinux)" 

[ebuild   R    ]   dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r3  USE="unicode -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r6  USE="-static -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-i18n/ibus-1.5.5  USE="X gtk gtk3 introspection nls python -deprecated -gconf {-test} -vala -wayland" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild   R    ]  virtual/libintl-0-r1  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qttest-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

[blocks B      ] <dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4 ("<dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.6:4" is blocking dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102)

Total: 120 packages (17 upgrades, 7 new, 96 reinstalls, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 281294 KiB

Conflict: 16 blocks (11 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-qt/qtcore:4

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtcore:4[abi_x86_32(-)] required by (net-im/skype-4.3.0.37:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                              

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            

    (and 7 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^              ^^^^^                                                                                                                                     

    (and 9 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtgui:4

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtgui:4[accessibility,abi_x86_32(-)] required by (net-im/skype-4.3.0.37:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                                                                                                           

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

    (and 2 more with the same problems)

  (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                  

    (and 5 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtscript:4

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                      

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qt3support:4

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r4:4/4::gentoo, installed)

    ^                  ^^^^^                                                                                                                                

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-qt/qtsql:4

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,qt3support,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^             ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                  

    (and 2 more with the same problem)

media-libs/mesa:0

  (media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=media-libs/mesa-9.1.6[egl,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (x11-libs/cairo-1.12.18-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                

  (media-libs/mesa-10.3.7-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-libs/mesa[gles2] required by (media-libs/cogl-1.18.2-r1:1.0/20::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns:4

  (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6[aqua=,debug=,abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,abi_ppc_32(-)?,abi_ppc_64(-)?,abi_s390_32(-)?,abi_s390_64(-)?] required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   

  (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    ~dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=] required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                     ^^^^^                                                                                                                                                      

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtsvg:4 required by (sci-electronics/fritzing-0.8.3b:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtsvg:4/4= required by (app-text/calibre-1.20:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtsvg:4= required by (app-text/calibre-1.20:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5[accessibility=,aqua=,debug=] (~dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5[accessibility,-aqua,-debug]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-qt/qtchooser-0_p20150102:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qttranslations-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.6-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-qt/qtchooser required by (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.6-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    dev-qt/qtopengl:4 required by (app-emulation/virtualbox-4.3.18:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ~dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5[aqua=,debug=,qt3support=] (~dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5[-aqua,-debug,qt3support]) required by (dev-qt/qtdeclarative-4.8.5:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.5-r2:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-qt/qthelp-4.8.5:4 required by (dev-python/PyQt4-4.11.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## sabayonino

Una letta al "Giornale di portage" (l'ultima news al momento disponibile) potrebbe aiutarti   :Rolling Eyes: 

 [16]     2015-03-28  True multilib support on amd64

 *Quote:*   

> eselect news list
> 
> News items:
> 
>   [1]      2011-04-27  Upgrade to GLIB 2.28
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # eselect news read 16
> 
> 2015-03-28-true-multilib
> 
>   Title                     True multilib support on amd64
> ...

 

----------

## Massimog

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Una letta al "Giornale di portage" (l'ultima news al momento disponibile) potrebbe aiutarti  
> 
>  [16]     2015-03-28  True multilib support on amd64
> 
> 

 

grazie... avevo gia visto spulciando il forum internazionale, ho eseguido le istruzioni e sta ancora ricompilando da oggi pomeriggio   :Shocked: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *Massimog wrote:*   

>  *sabayonino wrote:*   Una letta al "Giornale di portage" (l'ultima news al momento disponibile) potrebbe aiutarti  
> 
>  [16]     2015-03-28  True multilib support on amd64
> 
>  
> ...

 

su un pc è andato tutto apparetemente bene ...

sull'altro sto ancora pregando   :Very Happy: 

una cosa che non capisco è perchè mi obblighi al cambio keywords di alcuni pcchetti dev-qt/*     :Shocked: 

----------

## Massimog

dopo aver disinstallato con 

```
emerge -C 'app-emulation/emul-linux-x86*
```

 portage mi fa aggiornare, ma il problemema rimane con diversi programmi da overlay esterni che ho dovuto disinstallare.

in poche parole ho risolto a metà

----------

## sabayonino

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> dopo aver disinstallato con 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C 'app-emulation/emul-linux-x86*
> ```
> ...

 

infatti come suggerito da :

 *Quote:*   

> The switch to the new system is likely to require a specific action from
> 
> the users of our multilib profiles. Since the new system collides with
> 
> the old one, the Package Manager must be able to clearly satisfy all
> ...

 

nel mio caso non ho problemi (ho due overlay ma nessuno richiede pacchetti a 32bit)

Utilizzando l'ultimo backup sano ho provato abilitare sia globalmente abi_32 che per singolo pacchetto ed in entrambi i casi ho dovuto eseguire alcune operazioni manuali dato che --autounmaskwrite non aiutava più di tanto, come nel caso dei pacchetti dev-qt (ho un profilo kde) i quali non tutti avevano ricevuto questo cambio di eyword (utilizzo amd64) con relativi conflitti.

aggiornato manualmente i pacchetti con ls USE e keyword richiesti , tutto è filato liscio con la ricompilazione di circa 270 pacchi   :Rolling Eyes: 

al momento sto utilizzando abi_32 "globalmente" e non per singolo pacchetto.

----------

## Massimog

ho evitato di mettere abi_32 globalmente, tanto se qualche pacchetto lo chiedera portage lo inserisce in automatico in package.use. Proverò a reinstallare i programmi dei overlay esterni tra una settimana, sperando che li hanno aggiornati.

----------

